# [EVDL] Battery Options



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I am after 10kWh of batteries for use in a boat. Battery configured 
for 48V. Weight is not absolutely critical. Discharge rate will be 
around 1kW. The battery would be for deep cycle use for a few months 
each year.

I have looked at AGM deep cycle lead/acid batteries and there is a 
range of options in size and possible configurations. Is there any 
type of battery that would suit the application better than 
another. For example would golf cart batteries be better than 
forklift? Are there any brands better than another?

Also are there other types of batteries worthwhile considering?

Rick Willoughby
[email protected]



_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*[EVDL] battery options*

Having finally gotten an ev into running condition (
http://telavivmakers.org/index.php?title=Electric_car link ) I'd like to get
a decent battery pack.
I haven't found any list activity on thundersky lately and it looks like
they are now 'winston battery'.

Can anyone weigh in on e.g. getting 100 units of 
http://en.winston-battery.com/index.php/products/power-battery/item/wb-lyp40aha?category_id=176
these 40Ah LYP cells ?

Would getting a few thousand 18650's make more sense - and has anyone done
this?
Sorry if these are well-beaten topics, I didn't find any recent threads .

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/battery-options-tp4552866p4552866.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] battery options*

Thundersky forum is dead. Been so for some time now. Trolls rousted everyone
out. No need to go back. Get some prismatic cells like TS, Winston,
Synopoly, and others. If you don't mine thousands of connections I guess the
tiny cells would work. There are now some A123 pouch cells on the grey
market available for purchase. I am working on a 500 cell purchase right
now. They do take some work to assemble into a safe container but not
terrible. Gobbs of power. The cells are rated at 20 AH or sold as 20 AH but
really have about 19 Ah per cell. I have 8 right now. 

Did you figure out your controller issue yet? I noticed in the video it was
kinda jerky while the wheel was turning. 

Nice to see another EV. 

Pete 

I currently use 100AH Hi-Power Cells

-----
If you don't understand, be patient, you will. Now I understand. 
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/battery-options-tp4552866p4552901.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] battery options*

Thanks - would it be possible to join forces on a larger purchase of the A123
cells?
Ideally I'd like 20KWh of energy which I suppose would be 5.5kAh at
3.6V/cell, so your 500 cell lot for 10kAh would be in my neighborhood too. 

Are you satisfied with the hi-power cells, and has somebody done a recent
spreadsheet of battery options and prices?
TIA
Jeremy

ps the jerky wheel seems to smooth out at high power. It think it may be due
to the rectified power supply (which will have some cyclical droop at 50 Hz
which might moire with the rotation freq. ) or a bad phase - if a phase is
wired incorrectly would that cause such jerking?



--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/battery-options-tp4552866p4554141.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] battery options*

Jeremy,

For LiFePO4 cells you need to use 3.2V as nominal voltage for Wh capacity
calculations. 20kWh would then be 6250Ah of cells. If you want that to be
the useable capacity you would need 25kWh and if 20kWh is your minimum then
you want even more if you want your pack to remain useable for a while.



> jeremy rutman wrote:
> 
> > Thanks - would it be possible to join forces on a larger purchase of the
> > A123
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] battery options*



> On 13 Apr 2012 at 1:26, jeremy rutman wrote:
> 
> > if a phase is
> > wired incorrectly would that cause such jerking?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] battery options*

You asked about assembling the 1860 cells and others to put battery packs
together. As the first owner of a Li-ion powered EV conversion in the US I
assembled 8000 18650 cells for a whopping 30k of wh. It was fun and very
costly. It had some advantages over the current LifeP cells but not the
advantages. The battery packs have been removed to be placed in a Sanyo
Museum for powering the first Ev conversion on the street. I would not do it
again and would not consider what others are doing as well. After replacing
with CALB and Mini BMS with a SOC, all the dependability and worry free is
now mine to enjoy. You cannot imagine the greif and potential of big time
costly problems unless you have done what I have done. In short, DONT DO IT,
buy locally from a dealer with a warranty and dont try to save pennies on
everything you do or you will be sorry. Been there and done. Now teach
classes on the right way to do it.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/battery-options-tp4552866p4558196.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

